# Okapi due any day



## Goatnewby (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi I'm Melanie and new to goats. My Pygmy has had intermittent contractions. Started late yesterday. Some clear fluid and puffy vulva. When should I expect her to kid. When we bought her they said she would kid in September.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to goat life!!!....sounds like she is real close,...signs she is near are, usually off feed, off to herself..pawing at the ground..laying down, getting up...moaning, a fake like yawn...some grind teeth...when she gets serious, she will lay down and begin to push...happy kidding!!


----------



## Goatnewby (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks!!! I've barely left the pen so excited for this moment. She has been chewing all day at her sides, laying most of the day. Hasn't lost any appetite yet. Will post when she delivers. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hope things are progressing well with her! Happy kidding - cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Goatnewby (Sep 6, 2015)

Can they have Braxton hicks contractions nothing in last 24 hours.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Do you know how to check her ligaments? If she has "lost" them then she should go in next 24 hours..... any discharge?
There are good threads on here to show you how to check her ligaments...
It is always so nerve wracking waiting!!!


----------



## Goatnewby (Sep 6, 2015)

I probably don't know how to check her ligaments. Trust me I've watched tons of video. Her tail is down and she is up down up down. Some leakage but nothing like I've seen photos of. I'll check the threads out. Yall are great and appreciate all the comments


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may want to go in and make sure kids are positioned correctly. A dystocia can cause labor not to happen.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like early stages...it can last a few days...they can be very restless...stretching, yawning ect...has her milk come in? nice full tight shiny udder?.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

I saw the thread title and went "A REAL OKAPI???" Then I thought, "Of course not silly, that's the name of the goat!"


----------



## Goatnewby (Sep 6, 2015)

No full udder and still waiting. I checked ligaments and still there....I think. Will keep waiting! Yall are great


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like normal pre-labor set up fun....: ) watch her udder ...check her ligs.....here is a few links to show you how..




https://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html

Happy Kidding!!


----------



## Goatnewby (Sep 6, 2015)

So nothing for a few days...getting disheartened  maybe the sellers were mistaken about her getting bred.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

A few things you can do - is she still contracting?????? Go in and check or have vet check. If you are not sure if she is really bred you (or vet) can send blood into biotracking. I was told with my first goat that she was preggo and nothing - so peace of mind might be worth the test. At this late stage you can also have an ultrasound done.

Do the previous owners have any idea on a due date????

Our goaties love to worry us - hang in there!:hug:


----------



## Goatnewby (Sep 6, 2015)

We were told September when we bought her. No more contractions. Will ask the vet. Thanks for your support


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, it's still early in the month, so she has time.

You will find that goats love to keep us on our toes. I've had does who will eat hay and grain while they are having contractions and pushing out kids! Some who have no udder until they are delivering or even after the kids are born! Just when you think that you have them figured out, they go and mess you up.

Good luck with yoru girl.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep I agree....they have a rule book...it says .." don't follow the rules!" lol....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows your girl doing ?


----------



## Goatnewby (Sep 6, 2015)

@trickyroo nothing! Beginning to think she's never been bred and I hallucinated contractions. Still chewing a sides a lot and very aggressive around food, towards goats not us. Will wait another week and have her vet checked. No changes on udder or vulva


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OYE ! Goats are funny that way , lol...If we have the slightest idea they could be sick or pregnant or lame , they can play right into it and throw all those symptoms at us 
plus a few more for good measure  

Glad is is ok at least


----------



## Goatnewby (Sep 6, 2015)

Well September ended and no kids.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmmm , has she come into heat again ? 
You might want to do a blood test if you want to be certain she isn't pregnant...unless you enjoy those nightly barn checks


----------

